# My cat hasn't given birth yet



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

My cat pixie is pregnant with her 1st litter 2 days ago she had a mucousy discharge coming out , Last night she started having small contractions you can feel the kittens and see them moving they are very active , she keeps going in and out of her birthing bed , how much longer do you think before she gives birth?


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

When you say contractions, do you mean that she is visibly pushing... even if only small pushes on minor contractions? Or is her tummy just becoming hard on and off?


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Tensing of her tummy but not hard straining yet but she constantly is licking her private


----------



## gskinner123 (Mar 10, 2010)

It's just a waiting game. So long as she hasn't been actively pushing since yesterday. A little past 70 days gestation period is considered normal.


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

She is leaking some sort of fluid and I took her temp it is 99.3 what does this mean are we almost there I haven't never done this before oh she has also retired to her birth box


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

If you haven't taken her temp previously then taking it now means very little as you've no idea of her average pregnancy temperature. Labour could be imminent if she is leaking fluid, be very careful in case it's amniotic fluid


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I did take her temp once 3 weeks ago it was 102.5 she keeps licking her private area alot the kittens are still active but settled down a little


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Do you know when she was last allowed outside or around an intact boy?
I wouldn't bother her with taking her temp, stay with her at all times until shes had them to ensure all kittens are born successfully. Hopefully you've confined her to one room.

The kittens will need to stay with mum for 12 weeks before rehoming, they should be neutered, vaccinated and microchipped before leaving.
Mum can be spayed at the same time as the kittens and must stay indoors or away from intact males until then, she can get pregnant again very soon after birth.


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Not exactly sure but she a inside cat the neighbors cat snuck in and I didn't know it kids let him in by the time I got him out it was too late but it was sometime in December and yes I plan on being there when she gives birth and yes I'm getting her spayed and the kittens will have everything they need before they leave my home


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

This is why kittens should be neutered ideally at 4 months. At that age there almost no possibility of a female becoming pregnant. You could have had her spayed very soon after you knew she would have been mated. In a cat it takes about 10 days from mating to implantation. The male came in as he was aware she was in call. And I'd love a tenner for every time it's the kids that let a cat in / out. As she seems to be in labour I believe she was mated on or around the 10th December.


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

Ok excuse me 1st of all you don't know my situation I had her scheduled to be spayed twice now 1st time the vets office was closed so had to reschedule and the 2nd time I had to cancel because my 5 year old son got very sick... I didn't ask for advice to be scolded ok HOW RUDE but none the less she is pregnant and due any day now and as I said before as soon as it safe I will get her spayed because I'm a Mom of 4 and I have a busy life I really don't need kittens


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Where are you that appointment was scheduled with the vet and then cancelled because the surgery closed? That's really odd that they would book an appointment and then close. With respect, you are not the only parent of multiple children on this forum, so it's not really an excuse to be irresponsible. No one is judging you, but it is frustrating.


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

I got a call from the vet that I had to reschedule cause they was closing due to heavy flooding ... sorry it's frustrated you but like I said you don't know my situation ok and also like I said I didn't want this to happen but it is so no use in crying over spilt milk she WILL BE SPAYED ... anyway I just noticed her vagina is starting to open does that mean she is about to give birth cats dilate right ?


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Rufus15 said:


> Where are you that appointment was scheduled with the vet and then cancelled


From the spelling of neighbor, use of ''snuck'' and ''mom'' I'm guessing in America? But yes, just a guess really.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Pixiesmummy1 said:


> Ok excuse me 1st of all you don't know my situation I had her scheduled to be spayed twice now 1st time the vets office was closed so had to reschedule and the 2nd time I had to cancel because my 5 year old son got very sick... I didn't ask for advice to be scolded ok HOW RUDE but none the less she is pregnant and due any day now and as I said before as soon as it safe I will get her spayed because I'm a Mom of 4 and I have a busy life I really don't need kittens


If you ask on a public forum you can't dictate what people say. Inevitably other people will come along and read this thread, maybe looking for advice, so in my view it's best to have it all there.


----------



## Rufus15 (Dec 4, 2015)

Calvine said:


> From the spelling of neighbor, use of ''snuck'' and ''mom'' I'm guessing in America? But yes, just a guess really.


Good spotting, I hadn't noticed


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

Calvine said:


> From the spelling of neighbor, use of ''snuck'' and ''mom'' I'm guessing in America? But yes, just a guess really.


What difference does that make? It's the same thing all over again. US or UK we see it constantly. People are always "going to get her spayed but" the appointment got canceled, or the cat got out or the vet doesn't have an appointment until May, or someone got sick or they got busy or ran out of money or some other ridiculous excuse. Over and over and over and over. All over the civilized world. It's just the most ridiculous thing ever, cat after cat after cat creating more unwanted kittens because people can't be bothered..Or they think they should "let her have a litter" even though they know it's wrong so they make up these excuses.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Or because they think siblings, or parent and child won't mate, or because they don't realise how young some females can get pregnant, or because they think (though don't admit it here) they can make money out of the kittens, or because they don't realise there is a week or so after an unplanned mating before there are implanted embryos... And sometimes vets are simply wrong in their advice about when a kitten should be castrated or spayed.


----------



## lorilu (Sep 6, 2009)

OrientalSlave said:


> And sometimes vets are simply wrong in their advice about when a kitten should be castrated or spayed.


There is that still. My vet is still in the dark ages regarding early spay and neuter. So archaic. But I've always managed to prevent any kitten getting pregnant until the spay.


----------



## Pixiesmummy1 (Feb 11, 2020)

WHAT THE **** IS THIS A JUDGEMENT FORUM?? I came on here asking for advice not to be scolded and you don't know my situation so if you don't have any advice that will help me with her actual pregnancy and what's going on then keep your mouth shut


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Pixiesmummy1 said:


> WHAT THE **** IS THIS A JUDGEMENT FORUM?? I came on here asking for advice not to be scolded and you don't know my situation so if you don't have any advice that will help me with her actual pregnancy and what's going on then keep your mouth shut


I've not come across a forum that doesn't have an element of judgement. I'd say you are forgetting that all you can control is yourself, not other people.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I think enough has been said on the subject.
Hope the birth goes smoothly - I think it sounds imminent but have your vet's phone number to hand and ring sooner rather than later if you think your girl is struggling, especially bearing in mind that it will soon be the weekend and you could end up paying out of hours veterinary bills, if not having to travel further than usual because your vet doesn't cover out of hours at your usual surgery.


----------

